# Probleme connection reseau >> "timeout" ??



## am-75 (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum et ne maitrise pas parfaitement le vocabulaire informatique... donc desole si je n'utilise pas les bons termes et merci de faire un effort aussi...

     alors voila, 
depuis que je suis revenu des vacances, mon modem-routeur numericable ne fonctionnait plus du tout, c'est pourquoi jen ai fait installer un autre qui lui, plus recent, fonctionne parfaitement avec mon PC sous windows... mais le souci c'est que lorsque jentre la cle pour me connecter sur mon Powerbook G4 10.5.2 , il ya d'abord " connecting to network" puis connection "timeout"...
   rien a faire, je reset le modem, etc... mais ce qui est bizzard c'est que si j'essaie de me connecter a un autre wifi (celui de mon voisin en l'occurence... ), et bien tout marche parfaitement sur le mac... 
    Jen conclus donc qu'il ya un probleme entre mon mac et mon modem-routeur... 

Merci de m'aider


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

bienvenue

je vois déjà un souci ( mineur mais qui peut jouer)
 OS pas à jour

mets toi en ethernet pour ca

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/
celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour.
Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)

------------------

pour reglages wifi avé numericable

  faudra voir ca dans
- les fils wifi
ou
fils noos-numericable


----------



## am-75 (2 Septembre 2008)

ok , merci c'est cool, je telecharge la mise a  jour et on va voir...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

ceci étant dit dès que je vois le mot numericable je ricane sec

( en tant qu'ex abonné internet noos., periode fort heureusement lointaine et révolue)
--------------------
c'est sans doute un réglage à refaire


----------



## am-75 (2 Septembre 2008)

ouais je sais, mais jprends quoi alors a la place de numericable? quel est le meilleur
?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

difficile de repondre 
ca depend de tes priorités , et accessoirement de ta région
 et si ADSL de la qualité de ligne physique entre ton  logement et central FT
et selon les cas tel ou tel FAI a des avantages
chaque cas est particulier


on a laché noos ( web et tv)  pour Free et pas une seconde de regret
( pour le net;  la tv etait annexe)
depuis j'ai demenagé et repris free  et toujours aucun regret


----------



## am-75 (2 Septembre 2008)

ok, merci...
   bon, pour jai installe l'update combo je suis donc maintenant avec 10.5.4 mais , bien que je puisse me connecter au wifi de mon voisin (livebox), jai tjrs "connection timeout" qui apparait lorsque je me connecte au mien (numericable...) donc je ne sais plus quoi faire... si qqun a une idee...
    NB: mon wifi numericable fonctionne tres bien avec mon PC windows....

  HELP


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

dommage que tu n'ait pas mis numericable dans le titre

car au moins les numericablés seraient venus plus vite

je vais essayuer d'en trouver


----------



## da capo (2 Septembre 2008)

question : pour te connecter au modem de ton voisin, tu utilises une clé ? de quel type ? rien ?


----------



## am-75 (2 Septembre 2008)

merci bcp pascalformac, 
pour me connecter chez mon voisin, pas besoin de cle...
  la cle necessaire pour numericable est une cle WEP, je sais pas si ca peux aider.... si vous avez besoin d' infos sur mon modem numericable... demandez moi


----------



## da capo (2 Septembre 2008)

tu as bien pensé à ajouter $ devant la clé ?


----------



## am-75 (2 Septembre 2008)

euh non, je n'y avais pas pense ... je comprends pas vraiment pourquoi je devais le faire mais meme en reessayant avec $ devant la cle WEP, ca ne marche pas : "connection timeout"...
  On m'a parle d'un cryptage trop important... je ne comprends pas trop  mais si ca peut vous donner une piste...


----------



## da capo (2 Septembre 2008)

A priori, la clé wep est écrite sous le modem.
Elle doit être précédée d'un $, c'est comme ça.

Pour info, peux-tu donner cette clé (de toutes façons, nous ne savons pas qui tu es) pour s'assurer que c'est la bonne série de chiffres/lettres que tu essaies d'utiliser ?


----------



## am-75 (2 Septembre 2008)

ok, mais jviens de verifier: pas de $ devant la cle 
 ==> WEP 128 encryption key: ae4cbfd8661f527f6a96995586
mais ca marche tres bien avec mon PC cest ca qui est bizard...


----------



## da capo (2 Septembre 2008)

am-75 a dit:


> ok, mais jviens de verifier: pas de $ devant la cle
> ==> WEP 128 encryption key: ae4cbfd8661f527f6a96995586
> mais ca marche tres bien avec mon PC cest ca qui est bizard...



je sais bien qu'il n'y a pas de $ devant la clé (qui me semble de bonne taille) mais ce caractère est *indispensable* pour os x.


_C'est comme ça&#8230; et puis, j'ai fait la manipulation chez une amie abonnée numéricable il y a moins d'un mois._


----------



## am-75 (2 Septembre 2008)

lol ok... dsl mais jai beau essayer avec ou sans le $ : "connection timeout" ...
      aucun souci probable avec l'encryptage alors?


----------



## am-75 (3 Septembre 2008)

mais que signifie "connection timeout" ?
  vous me conseillez de le refiler a un informaticien ?


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2008)

connection time-out -> délai de connexion expiré.

cela signifie que la machine attend une réponse (connexion) qui n'arrive pas. Au bout, d'un certain temps, l'opération est annulée.

quelles sont les options qui te sont proposées lorsque tu essaies de te connecter ? type de clé etc.


----------



## am-75 (3 Septembre 2008)

ok merci, pour me connecter on me demande juste le password.
Faudrait changer de modem?


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2008)

juste le mot de passe ?

tu dois pourtant pouvoir choisir si tu donnes une clé wep ou autre chose.

tu peux faire une copie écran de la fenêtre ? (cmd + shift + 4 puis appuyer sur la touche espace pour limiter automatiquement à la zone)


----------



## am-75 (3 Septembre 2008)

voila


----------



## am-75 (4 Septembre 2008)

no idea


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2008)

je ne vois que peu de solutions :
- ce réseau n'est pas le tien...
- tu n'as toujours pas mis de $ avant les 26 caractères (cela indique à os x que la suite est une chaine hexadécimale)


----------

